
Locations of Ancient Woolworths Stores follow Precise Geometrical Pattern - mootothemax
http://bengoldacre.posterous.com/did-aliens-play-a-role-in-woolworths
======
niyazpk
Take away:

 _...in any sufficiently large set of random data it is possible to find
meaningless patterns of any required accuracy._

~~~
msluyter
Yep. It's "The Bible Code" all over again.

~~~
teamonkey
I remember reading a fantastic in-depth analysis of one of the Harry Potter
books in the same style as the Bible Code. IIRC it predicted all sorts of
real-world events. (It wasn't a serious analysis, it was to debunk the Bible
Code.)

I can't find it now, but then it must have been about 7 or 8 years ago.

------
jrockway
_These patterns were found from the 800 random ex-Woolworth locations by
simply skipping over the vast majority of the sites and only choosing the few
that happen to line-up._

Nice.

------
wglb
So maybe this can help name this scientific syndrome: This conclusion is
_Woolworthed_.

------
bbg
If you like this (as I do), you'll love Nacirema.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nacirema>

------
DanielBMarkham
And we have the obligatory global warming statement at the end. Ugh.

Is it possible to write a science story nowadays without somehow taking a
stand on global warming? Seems like no matter what the subject, somehow the
author gets back to GW.

~~~
Tichy
It is related, in this case.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Seems to me that it's always related, right?

Or put differently: it's related if you feel that the discussion around global
warming involves cherry-picking data by skeptics. In that case it's very
relevant. If, on the other hand, you feel that the discussion around global
warming is at it's heart based on the politicization of science? Then the
article is just another example of using the media to try to argue a political
point in a scientific context.

Is it so difficult to stick to the story? We all agree you can cherry-pick
data and make it say anything. Surely both sides of the GW debate don't have a
problem with that statement. So why try to use it against one side without
giving a response from them? It's a cheap shot.

~~~
Tichy
Not that I entirely disagree, but I think this article was motivated by trying
to debunk popular examples of data abuse. Granted, they could have limited
themselves to just debunking the "ancient buildings" stuff, but if GW was also
a motivator for them, why not? Ultimately, the point they are making is
actually well known, going the "Woolworth" route can only have been aimed at
the media.

------
teeja
The very name Frank Woolworth anagrams to 'fowl hornwort ka', suggesting a
demonic tryst in search of immortality.

Data suggests a Proctor & Gamble connection. We expect to verify this with 3-D
analysis of data from New York's formerly tallest building. Stay up-to-date
with our newsletter.

------
spoonboy
This reminds me of the layout of Washington D.C.:
[http://whatisthepyramid.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/07/penta...](http://whatisthepyramid.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/07/pentagram0yd.jpg)

------
z8000
I stopped reading this at “he does not rule out extraterrestrial help.”

~~~
duhprey
You should have kept reading. It was a fairly nicely written satire of the
"he" referred to in your quote.

On a broader point, although it is efficient to quickly dismiss the ludicrous,
it's unwise to universally ignore every such instance. Rather, consider using
a heavier dose of skepticism. After all, some discoveries really are weird.

~~~
z8000
I take your point.

There is just so much crazy-talk out there that sometimes my spidey-sense
kicks in too early I suppose.

